# Gummi phlege review



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

I just wanted to put up a brief review of gummi phlege stift by nextzett.

The seal around my panoramic roof had started to creak/squeak and after reading on here decided to give it a bash. Bargain off amazon as it was discounted and it solved the problem straight away 

Super easy to use, just shake, squeeze so the foam pad moistens and wipe on. There was a section under the glass roof that once open you can't get the stick to so I just dabbed it on a clean microfibre to wet it and wiped around with my finger wrapped over the wet spot.

It's been about a week and it's still silent and there's enough in the bottle to do all the car seals around 10 times over I'd say.

Great product and will definitely buy again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Yes, it's excellent stuff. 

I use the Wurth version what appears to be identical to this one.

Best

Peter


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Is it just to do that job or does it act as a dressing?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Fentum said:


> Yes, it's excellent stuff.
> 
> I use the Wurth version what appears to be identical to this one.
> 
> ...


This is what I use:thumb:


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

mr.t said:


> Is it just to do that job or does it act as a dressing?


mr.t,

It serves well as a dressing, too.

P


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Fentum said:


> mr.t,
> 
> It serves well as a dressing, too.
> 
> P


What is the finish it leaves like?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

mr.t said:


> What is the finish it leaves like?


Matt / satin straight after use. Looks like a refreshed seal after a day or so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

J55TTC said:


> Bargain off amazon as it was discounted and it solved the problem straight away


Out of curiosity, how much did you pay?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

J55TTC said:


> Matt / satin straight after use. Looks like a refreshed seal after a day or so
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


does the finish last long?

also which 1 did you get, ive searched on amazon and theres quite a few different ones.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Scotie said:


> Out of curiosity, how much did you pay?


Think it was £6.50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

mr.t said:


> does the finish last long?
> 
> also which 1 did you get, ive searched on amazon and theres quite a few different ones.


It's a white bottle with a purple label. Can't comment on how long it lasts, only applied it late last week but I'll keep you posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It's great stuff. A good friend has a wee Citroen Berlingo van, and earlier in the winter, if there was a frost overnight, he wouldn't be able to get his side door to open, as the seals had frozen to the door. As he would drive, and the interior would warm up, eventually the seal would thaw out and the door would slide open. Sadly, this happened on several occasions at around 40mph....

I applied Gummi Pfledge to the door seals back in January, and he hasn't had any bother since, even last week with the beast from the east passing through. 

Fantastic stuff. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Great little review and I'm on the look out for some as some of the seals on wife's car need doing  

Best place to get from ? Amazon ?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Great little review and I'm on the look out for some as some of the seals on wife's car need doing
> 
> Best place to get from ? Amazon ?


That's where I got mine from. As the guys have said, whether it's branded Einszett or Wurth, both appear to be the same stuff.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cookies said:


> That's where I got mine from. As the guys have said, whether it's branded Einszett or Wurth, both appear to be the same stuff.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cheers bud :thumb:

Now, do I go for 1 @ £8.50 del or 2 for £13 del ?

How far does it go ? Would 1 last a looooong time ?


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I’ve had mine 2 years and I apply twice a year , not even half way through .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers bud :thumb:
> 
> Now, do I go for 1 @ £8.50 del or 2 for £13 del ?
> 
> How far does it go ? Would 1 last a looooong time ?


I've had mine for about 4 years and it's still about half full lol.

Buy 2 and give one to a friend.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cookies said:


> I've had mine for about 4 years and it's still about half full lol.
> 
> Buy 2 and *give one to a friend. *
> 
> ...


Don't have any :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

It seems to have gone up, sure I paid £6.50 free delivery but either way it's great stuff. Still creak / squeak free 

You only need 1, it'll last ages.

This is the one I got
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...mmi+pflege&dpPl=1&dpID=41eDyXidRSL&ref=plSrch


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Micks Garage do the Einszett/Nextzett version for quite a reasonable price and sometimes run offers. The small bottle lasts ages though. Well worth getting and it also stops seals freezing in winter too. Amazon now charging £8.50!

Edit: just checked and micks garage have a twin pack for £7.13 at present with free economy delivery. Alternatively £5.69 each.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

tarbyonline said:


> Edit: just checked and micks garage have a twin pack for £7.13 at present with free economy delivery. Alternatively £5.69 each.


Do you have a link ? Showing normal £8.50 for 1 or £13 for 2 del ?


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

I found it at Micks here https://www.micksgarage.com/d/dash-...cts-rubber-from-wear-and-keeps-rubber-elastic but doesn't show free delivery unless you spend over £40


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

djberney said:


> I found it at Micks here https://www.micksgarage.com/d/dash-...cts-rubber-from-wear-and-keeps-rubber-elastic but doesn't show free delivery unless you spend over £40


Now that's strange, was offering me free economy delivery last night! Perhaps there was an offer on? If you need to bulk out an order a bit to justify delivery they do other detailing stuff, including a lot of the eiszett/nextzett range.


----------

